# Charter Abacos



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Would like to charter a monohull in the Abacos. Seems like the only options are the Moorings (moorings.com), or Cruise Abaco (cruiseabaco.com).

Nothing wrong with either of those, but I'm just wondering if anyone knows of any other bareboat operators in that area (that has monohulls). Thanks.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

There is also Sunsail in Marsh Harbour. They are out of the same marina as Moorings.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

But Sunsail has catamarans only. I did say that I was looking for a monohull. Thanks anyway.


----------

